# Last To Leave



## Skye (Apr 26, 2010)

hi, i play in this acoustic band called Last To Leave.
here are some links to download 3 of our cds.
"Big City Livin'" 
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service 

"Live At the Xeno Haus 12/19/09" this is on dvd too 
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service 

"We Drank Some M.D...Stuff Happened...I'm Not A Virgin Anymore" 
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service 

we are constantly changing our sound, but our stuff on our myspace are what we're into recently.

hopefully someone checks it out.

Last To Leave on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

